

Swiss finance guru sees hard times for the US and the world  (2006) - socratees
http://www.swissinfo.org/eng/news/business/Dr_Doom_gives_gloomy_economic_forecast.html?siteSect=161&sid=6749727&cKey=1148914435000&ty=st

======
swombat
No fucking way? Really? Shit, that's news! Whodathunk? Is there some crisis or
something? Has the president been told?

~~~
tdavis
We're holding off until 2,000 more articles have been written on the subject,
just to be sure. Don't want to spook the guy.

~~~
swombat
I have a better idea... just give him My Pet Goat to read, that'll soothe him.

------
azharcs
* I would allocate at least 50 per cent of a clients' money in Asia and move it away from the US.*

Asian markets have fallen very badly almost 50-60%, I am wondering if this was
the right advice.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
He was putting them in things like high dividend yield utilities, not the
broader markets indexes. I'm not sure how his Asian holdings have done.

------
nazgulnarsil
I don't see an end to this crisis until the U.S. gets back in touch with
reality about how to value things.

------
mhb
WTF? Now there are two Dr. Dooms? Things really must be bad.

------
gaius
The title "finance guru" automatically disqualifies anyone from an opinion.

~~~
azharcs
That's media jargon, I am pretty much sure, he wouldn't address himself as
"finance guru".

